

What are the best collegiate startups? - hmcm55

Any startup who has a founder still at school (undergrad&#x2F;grad)<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate it if you could list a few startups&#x2F;founders. (The founders can be out of school now)
======
jtfairbank
We're just getting started, but are all about to graduate and do it full time.
Definitely not the best (yet!).

[http://residency-scheduling.org](http://residency-scheduling.org)

------
Terpaholic
[http://www.getcampusmaps.com](http://www.getcampusmaps.com) started as a
collegiate startup

Several YC startups qualify as well - Watchsend & Zinc from memory

------
EduardoBautista
Google

~~~
chrisBob
Followed closely by facebook I guess.

